
Amazon to launch grocery store chain cheaper than whole foods - bevenky
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/03/01/grocery-store-stocks-take-a-beating-on-report-that-amazon-will-launch-its-own-chain-of-supermarkets.html
======
_red
Its curious because they've already "dumbed down" WF a bit since the
acquisition. Lots of the higher end products have been slowly disappearing
from the shelves.

I used to make the trek to go to WF in the past essentially for their seafood
counter. Now post-acquisition, there is really no need to, since there is no
material difference from WF and a regular grocery store when it comes to
seafood.

Will be interesting to see how this strategy plays out...will they boost WF
foods back into premium territory? Or will WF simply be Grocery+ and their new
venture (Half Foods?) will be Walmart+?

------
hhs
Interesting read, bevensky. I assumed they were going to go all out via Whole
Foods. Interesting way to think about this on how they are timing this and how
they are targeting different markets.

I wonder how many people could have anticipated this from a strategic sense?

